
Scientists build first antilaser - draegtun
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/17/us-antilaser-idUSTRE71G6LZ20110217
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233391>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233517>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233580>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234079>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236388>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236601>

I guess it's never got comments or points before - why not try again.

